# Introducing Zoey, Finally !!!!!!!



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so exited. We finally got to bring Zoey home at 10 weeks. It seems forever sinc I went and picked her out. She checkedout good today at the vet check. She weighed in at 1.5 lbs. Now I need new siggy and name???


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

Awww she's so cute! congrats!!!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

OMG SHE IS SO CUTE!.... she is soooo tiny.... congrats!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG.........she is sooo stinkin' cute, and her eyes look GREAT. No stains at all. I remeber how you concerned about it!

Lori


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Awww...she's so pretty. Congratulations! I just got Pepper that blue bone that's in your first pic.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Gorgeous, Gorgeous, Gorgeous!!


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

awwwww she is so dang cute just so tiny and beautiful.


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

She is gorgeous! Congratulations!! :cheer: :cheer: 

You can put your user name request in here 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=29727


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, she is so cute!

And as for tear stains... Chloe is mainly white, and we've never had an issue with them.


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

***I ADORE HER!*** 
WoW! I love white chis ! Please make sure to post as many pics as possible... Haha !


----------



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

OH MY GOODNESS!! she is GORGEOUS!! and of course i love her name! ;D


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh wow she is really, really stunning. I love her colour and her face is just too cute!!! I'm happy for you.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awww she is gorgeous and she just looks so perfect


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

omg she is just the cutest thing !!!!!:daisy:


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

congrats on your new baby. she is one pretty little girl.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

OMG she's is ADORABLE!!! I love the little necklace she is wearing. So cute. Can't wait for more photos.


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

Cute and very pretty, especially with her diamond collar. congratulations.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

I think I just might have to make a trip to Seattle **rubs hands plotting to sneak away with Zoey**

She is so stinkin cute!! You better keep her close by....if you see me learking she is MINE BOL!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow she is SO CUTE :love5:
I can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

She's beautiful!! Congrats! :cheer:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank You all so much, I forgot how much work a new puppy is. But we had a good today, only tried to pee on the floor 1 time.


----------



## PrincessLola2 (Apr 10, 2008)

She's so beautiful! I love the eye color with her white fur, so gorgeous!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww............she is perfect. She has a beautiful and adorable face.

I have to beat Chopper's Mom to your home to "borrow" Zoey. Bella and Lina want her as a little sister.


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

Awwwww little princess!!^_^


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

She is gorgeous!!!!! I love white chihhuahuas!! I want one!! Hee hee!


----------



## Scarface (Apr 13, 2008)

She's PERFECT! Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

She is gorgeous! I love her!!!!!!!!!! :love4:


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

She is so cute and tiny!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

OMG! Too much cuteness


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

She is just darling!! I love the collar


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Zoey is beautiful  i see her eys cleared up nicely


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

> think I just might have to make a trip to Seattle **rubs hands plotting to sneak away with Zoey**
> 
> She is so stinkin cute!! You better keep her close by....if you see me learking she is MINE BOL!


HAHA to Choppers mom there are two of us here in Seattle WAIT three.....best hang on tight to Chops! hehehe we could gang up on you!

She is DARLING!!!! Where in the world did you find her?
What a wonderful lil face!


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2008)

My 9 year old said "ohhhhhhhh mum she's gorgeous, so sweet and small" She wants her! Somehow I don't think our first Chi will be our last!! 

Congrats on your beautiful baby! :love1:


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i just cant get over how gorgous she is.


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh
i'm in LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE
shes so sweet!
Milo has the same bone and he loves it!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

My heart has just melted..OMG


----------



## Miles_chi (Mar 4, 2006)

She is adorable!


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

OMG thats it lock your doors iam gonna puppynap her


----------



## ChiChick1 (May 15, 2008)

She is just stunning!!


----------



## morningsting (May 16, 2008)

She is so so so so so GORGEOUS! I'm VERY jealous of you! Your Chi is soooooooo beautiful! I'm glad that she checked out ok at the vets.  My little Daisy has a collar almost exactly like the one Zoey is wearing!

-Amy


----------

